# Wife ask ,what`s for dinner??



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

That depends on who is doing the cooking I said.
Romean Kim chi Noddle's with Frozen Pork Dumplings , best quick meal for a winter day.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

The only way that would get cooked at my house was if I cooked it, then I would be dining alone. I love some Korean food though. The wife likes bulgogi and veggies but hates the "stinky" kimchi smell.


----------

